# Wake on Lan ueber das Internet



## stanleyB (8. März 2004)

Hallo,

folgende Konstellation:
	
	
	



```
IP (A)                            IP (B)
+------------+                      +--------+    +------------+
| Notebook 1 |          	    | Router |    | Notebook 2 |
+------------+------[Internet]------+--------+----+------------+
```
Notebook 2 ist voll WOL-funktionsfaehig und tut das auch wunderbar im LAN. Jetzt moechte ich allerdings von zuhause (Notebook 1, dynamische IP) ueber das Internet, durch einen Router (dynamische IP), das Notebook 2 (in ner anderen Wohnung) aufwecken und haette jetzt einige Fragen dazu.

*a)* Ist is denn ueberhaupt moeglich? Da bei WOL ja 'magic pakets' auf eine MAC verschickt werden hab ich das dumpfe Gefuehl, dass der TCP/IP Stack da streiken wird.

*b)* Was (und welchen Port) muss der Router forwarden koennen?

*c)* Gibts Tools die mir das ganze erleichtern?

Fragen ueber Fragen,
Bitte um Aufklaerung ;-)

Gruesse und Danke im Vorraus,
stanleyB


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (8. März 2004)

*Router*

Da der Router zwei Interface hat (Eingang und Ausgang) wird es bisschen schwer werden...besitzt ja zwei IPs (Internet und Subnet).
Wenn Du über den Router vom Internet auf Deinen Laptop bzw. Notebook gehen möchtest, musst Du die Internet-Eingänge beim Router konfigurieren (--> NAT <--)! Also wenn Du z.B. einen Webserver zu Hause hast, denn musst Du alle Ports schliessen, ausser das "HTTP"-Protokoll. Weiss nicht, welches Protokoll für den Wake-up benötigt wird?!
Doof ist, dass Notebook 1 dynamische IP hat...könntest sonst im Router eine Routingtabelle anlegen, die Notebook 1 berechtigt, in Dein Home-LAN zu kommen!


----------



## stanleyB (8. März 2004)

Erstmal Danke fuer deine Antwort.
Ja, die sache mit den iptables waere ganz praktisch - wie gesagt hintert mich die dynamische IP von notebook 1 daran. Bin gerade auf ein nettes Tool fuer die win32 api gestossen - da kann man magic pakets ueber verschiedene Subnetze und letztendlich zum Client broadcasten.
Das macht dann doch etwas mehr Hoffnung wobei ich immernoch eim Dunkeln stehe. ;-)

/* EDIT: fuer alle denen es sonst noch interessiert */


> # Die zweite Version von LANStart erlaubt auch das Wecken über Router bzw. Subnetze hinweg.
> # Mit dieser Version ist auch das Aktivieren eines Rechners über das Internet möglich.
> # Kommandozeilen-Version mit Parameterübergabe, ideal für den Script-Betrieb.


Das Tool ist schick - scriptbar per CMD. Genau das was ich gesucht hab.


Gruesse,
stanleyB


----------



## Tim C. (8. März 2004)

Direkt zu Anfang mal: Ich habe noch nie mit WOL gearbeitet, alles folgende ist also pure Theorie und erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, bzw. Praxis-Tauglichkeit.

*//der folgende Absatz ist wahrscheinlich FALSCH. Ich lasse ihn allerdings zur Denkanregung von wegen Layer und Co erstmal stehen*
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, "schreit" der WOL Befehl doch anhand der MAC Adresse und nicht über die IP, weil das prinzipielle von WOL auf einem OSI-Layer unterhalb der IP Schiene stattfindet, oder? Korrigiert mich hier bitte, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, es besteht die Tendenz zu gefährlichem Halbwissen meinerseits im Netzwerk Bereich 


Irgendwo im Forum wurde auch schonmal darüber diskutiert, wie denn so ein WOL Paket aussieht. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob das so ein gültiges Paket ist, dass dein Router das überhaupt ins interne Netz routen kann.

Zu der Sache mit der "dynamischen" IP. Nur weil dein Laptop von Router die IP via DHCP zugewiesen bekommt, muss das nicht heissen, dass es jedes mal eine andere ist. Gängige Praxis ist es, dass auch die Router an identische MAC Adressen immer wieder die gleiche IP verteilen. Sollte die IP also statisch sein und dein Router bietet die Funktion zum eintragen eines DMZ-Host, setzte die LAN IP deines Laptops2 dort als DMZ-Host.
Damit wird dieser i.d.R. so stark wie möglich direkt mit der Internetverbindung assoziiert und die Chance, dass das WOL Paket durchkommt ist am größten.


----------



## stanleyB (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, "schreit" der WOL Befehl doch anhand der MAC Adresse und nicht über die IP, weil das prinzipielle von WOL auf einem OSI-Layer unterhalb der IP Schiene stattfindet, oder? Korrigiert mich hier bitte, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, es besteht die Tendenz zu gefährlichem Halbwissen meinerseits im Netzwerk Bereich


Da liegst du vollkommen richtig - hab ich aber schon oben irgendwo erwaehnt, dass es durch Paketmanipulation, eben diese magic pakets, direkt an die MAC geschickt wird.
Auch das mit den OSI-Layern ist klar - aber dass man ein solches Paket ueber Subnetze routen kann hatte ich irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt.
Da ich jetzt selbst mit dem Problem konfrontiert bin war ich erstmal mehr als ratlos - aber dieses schicke Tool scheint das ganz gut managen zu koennen.

Gruesse,
stanleyB ;-)


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> 
> Zu der Sache mit der "dynamischen" IP. Nur weil dein Laptop von Router die IP via DHCP zugewiesen bekommt, muss das nicht heissen, dass es jedes mal eine andere ist. Gängige Praxis ist es, dass auch die Router an identische MAC Adressen immer wieder die gleiche IP verteilen.




Stimmt in der Regel schon...aber leider nicht überall. Eine dynamische IP verfällt meistens nach 3 Tagen und Dir dem DHCP wieder zur Verfügung gestellt...jedoch markiert, dass sie nicht "ganz" frei ist...d.h. dass zuerst alle ungebrauchten IPs verwendet werden und dann erst die, die schon mal gebraucht wurden. Sollte sich dann keiner mehr melden, der eine IP haben möchte, teilt der DHCP-Server dem Client wieder die gleiche zu.
Kann jedoch vorkommen, dass dann die IP verwendet werden und dann dem Client (oder wie in unserem Fall "Notebook #1") eine neu IP bekommt. --> Wenn z.B. stanleyB in die Ferien geht!  

Es gibt ja auch FTP-Server die dynamische IP-Adresse besitzen und doch gebraucht werden können...haben ein spezielles Tool, dass periodisch IP-Adresse prüft und ggf. korrigiert. Weiss nicht, ob das auch mit dem Notebook funktioniert?!


----------



## Tim C. (8. März 2004)

Notebook 1 ist die Geschichte mit der dynamischen IP des Notebooks 2 erstmal völlig egal, da die dynamische IP von Notebook 2 nur intern ist. Über die kann Notebook 1 Notebook 2 sowieso nicht erreichen.
Einschub: Ich beziehe auch im LAN die IPs dynamisch von meinem Router und bekomme seit gut einem Jahr immer die selbe und das wird auch denke ich so bleiben, solange ich nicht wirklich viele Clients ins Netz hänge, wo es dann zu überschneidungen kommen könnte.
Das "Problem" was du ansprichst, kann ich mir nur so vorstellen, dass du auf eine nicht statische Internet IP ansprichst. Hierfür gibt es hingegen sogenante dynamischeHosts, wie z.B. bei dyndns.org oder dyn.ee.
Diese stellen einen beliebigen Host <beliebigername>.dyndns.org zur Verfügung, der "immer " auf deine InternetIP zeigt. Diese muss man der Seite natürlich manuell oder über diverse Tools mitteilen. Schön ist hier, dass mein Router integriert in die Administrationsoberfläche einen Updater für die dyndns.org Domains hat. So kann ich meinen Router, bzw mein LAN zu Hause stehts über meine Adresse erreichen, ohne das auch nur ein PC dahinter an ist und genau das wäre ja bei WOL der Fall.

In wie weit sich das jetzt auf die konkrete Problematik des Threads auswirkt ist natürlich dahingestellt


----------



## stanleyB (8. März 2004)

Notebook #2 bekommt seine IP nicht dynamisch per DHCP vom Router zugewiesen - die ist static. Die dynamische IP von Notebook #1 spielt auch keine Rolle, da ja waehrend des Broadcasts nicht die Absendeadresse ueberprueft wird.
Mein Problem war nur das eigentlich broadcasten ueber einen TCP/IP Stack, quer durchs WAN, auf einen Zielrouter, der den Request an die MAC meines zweiten Notebooks weiterleitet. Hoert sich im grossen und ganzen komplizierter an als es wirklich ist.


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (8. März 2004)

*Wieso...*

...willst Du eigentlich ein Wake-Up machen?! *lol*  
Zu Server Zwecken?


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> Einschub: Ich beziehe auch im LAN die IPs dynamisch von meinem Router und bekomme seit gut einem Jahr immer die selbe und das wird auch denke ich so bleiben, solange ich nicht wirklich viele Clients ins Netz hänge, wo es dann zu überschneidungen kommen könnte.



Easy easy, ich will ja auch niemand kritisieren. Aber genau das meinte ich --> je mehr Clients im gleichen Subnetz hängen, desto grösser ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, nicht stets die gleiche IP-Adresse zu erhalten.
Wir hier auf der Arbeit haben ca. 2000 Clients...da hat man nicht immer die gleiche IP-Adresse!

Ich weiss ja nicht, wieviele Clients sich im gleichen Subnetz befinden, wo Notebook #1 angehängt ist!

Aber hast schon recht Tim Comanns


----------



## stanleyB (8. März 2004)

*Re: Wieso...*



> _Original geschrieben von PiCNeTRoX _
> *...willst Du eigentlich ein Wake-Up machen?! *lol*
> Zu Server Zwecken? *



Bingo - ein weiterer Zweck waere noch der Downloadspeed von Notebook #2, der naemlich an ner schnellen DSL-Leitung haengen wird. Reginoalbedingt hab ich an Notebook #1 keine Moeglichkeit direkt an nen DSL-Port angebunden zu werden.
Da es nicht meine Wohnung ist wo Notebook #2 steht, will ich den Typen weitestgehend von Lüfterlärm und Stromkosten verschoenen. ;-)

stanleyB


----------



## matmin (5. November 2007)

Hallo Stanley

Lass mich die Funktionsweise von WoL mal kurz zusammenfassen:

Im LAN macht WOL einen Broadcast, wobei als Adressat die MAC des zu startenden Rechners benutzt wird.

In einem Subnet wird das Paket verpackt und unter Benutzung von Layer3 an den Router gesendet, der mit einem Bein im entsprechenden Subnet steht. Dieser Router entpackt das Paket und macht daraus ein MagicPacket, welches als Broadcast mit der MAC als Adressat ins Subnetz geschickt wird. Das unter Layer3 gesendete Paket benutzt für die Routenfindung die angegebene IP-Subnetz-Adresse. 

Da bei Dir der Laptop2 hinter dem Router steht wird bei Dir WoL nur funktionieren, wenn das Paket weiss wohin es laufen muss. Das kann es aber ohne einen Tunnel in das Subnetz nicht wissen. Die IP von Laptop2 ist im Internet ja nicht bekannt, ausser er hat eine öffentliche IP. Daher müsste ein Tunel (VPN zum Beispiel) zwischen Laptop1 und dem Router hergestellt werden. Die Konfiguration für den Tunnel müsste so eingestellt sein, dass Du von Laptop1 auf das Subnetz kommen darfst, in dem Laptop2 steht. 

Dann kennt das von Laptop1 ausgesendete Paket den Weg zu Laptop2 und Laptop2 kann mit WoL geweckt werden. Über diesen Tunnel könntest Du dann auch remote auf Laptop2 gehen und Deine Downloads etc. machen.

Ohne eine der zwei Bedingungen (entweder öffentliche IP für Laptop2 oder einen Tunnel ins Subnetz von Laptop2) kann es wohl nicht funktionieren, da das MagicPacket sonst den Weg zu Laptop2 nicht finden kann...

Korregiert mich bitte, wenn ich da falsch liege.

Grüsse,

matmin


----------

